# So who wants SONNEN-SILVA II after 136?



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I Do do you? who who


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I would LOVE to see it - make it happen! Can't wait to hear what Chael has to say once he loses to the GOAT once again


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Chael needs a win first, but then yea. Silva cleaned out the UFC, so you might as well feed him the only guy who put up a fight again.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The people want it. Heck, I suspect even Anderson wants it. He knows deep down that no one in the MW division right now can offer him the fight that Sonnen can. The fight of his life. Sonnen vs. Silva II will happen in the new year. Unless Dana pulls the trigger with Henderson vs. Silva II, which could also be fairly slick.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

There is no point...


----------



## boxingandmma (Oct 17, 2010)

How many fight's does he left on his contract? I would like to see him move up to 205 or retire. What else can he prove? Sonnen-Silva 2 after he beats Sonnen again then what?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

It would be cool to see Anderson beat him again but Brian Stann will do the honors.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> There is no point...


I love silva, but like how people brought up okami did win the first fight. People use silva got dominated for 23 mins. I think silva will murder him that is y i want to see it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

No, Sonnen doesn't deserve it. The guy is a slime ball in every way and should not be given a chance to win the belt. Hopefully Stann takes care of this for us. 

Not to mention Silva would win anyways. He looked very off(didn't try near as much off his back as usual, timing was off in the striking etc) in their first fight and still pulled off the victory that night.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

i have zero interest in seeing this rematch, silva beat him already and sonnen doesnt deserve one. id rather see munoz or stann get a shot


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> There is no point...


Silva 2 - Sonnen 0

Seems like a good point to me, no matter what crap Sonnen would talk about Silva, the simple "Yeah but he lost TWICE" will feel so sweet


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Getting a bit sick of rematches tbh, I'd rather see Silva vs any top3 LHW.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> There is no point...


your right why dont we get another soul to petrified to challenge fight silva?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lmao... the Silva nuthuggers are as afraid of Sonnen as Anderson himself. 

Luckily for the rest of us, Dana doesn't waste his time with keyboard warriors. Bring on Sonnen-Silva II!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lmao... the Silva nuthuggers are as afraid of Sonnen as Anderson himself.
> 
> Luckily for the rest of us, Dana doesn't waste his time with keyboard warriors. Bring on Sonnen-Silva II!


yet silva has fought him and won and says he would fight him again.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lmao... the Silva nuthuggers are as afraid of Sonnen as Anderson himself.
> 
> Luckily for the rest of us, Dana doesn't waste his time with keyboard warriors. Bring on Sonnen-Silva II!


I am, arguably, the biggest Silva nuthugger on this forum and has been so for a damn long time. If you read my previous posts in this thread you will see that I really want this rematch - for selfish reasons... I want to see Silva beat Sonnen like I know he will, and it will be glorious 

Sonnen: "I'm the real champion!"

People who are not insane: "You lost TWICE - go away"

Sorry for any ignorant or insulting behaviour on my part, just a bit pumped up right now


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Sonnen hasnt really deserved it, beating stann shouldnt garner a title shot after already havin a shot & falling..Not to mention getting busted for roids/caught committing a federal crime..It sets a bad example


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> yet silva has fought him and won and says he would fight him again.


Then let him fight him again. If chael wants Silva down he's getting him down its non debatable. It's all about chael training his submission defense that'll determine his ability to pull it off.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> Then let him fight him again. If chael wants Silva down he's getting him down its non debatable. It's all about chael training his submission defense that'll determine his ability to pull it off.


i think silva will ko him in a rematch.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> i think silva will ko him in a rematch.


then rematch it is, the only 2 worthy fights are sonnen and a very healthy and willing hendo again if he fights at 185 again


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> then rematch it is, the only 2 worthy fights are sonnen and a very healthy and willing hendo again if he fights at 185 again


I'll say it again i want to see chael vs silva 2 more than:
silva vs gsp or silva vs jones....I think it will be silva vs sonnen 2 in brazil in front of 100k.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

If Sonnen beats Stann then fine, there's really nobody else. I always love watching Silva fight but tonight's fight left me wanting more. I'd like to see Silva tested again but the most likely result is Chael getting worked. Chael had his shot, the stars aligned for him and he still lost, (he would have been stripped anyway for cheating). Until Chael implements something the doesn't force him to have to go 5 full rounds with Silva I don't think either him or his fans will be afraid of that fight. Odds are in 25 minutes Silva will get him with something, same goes for GSP. When you get Silva in a disadvantageous position you have to put him away you can't let him hang around, he's too good.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

First thing that came to my mind was that Sonnen is one of the only guys that doesn't stand there waiting to get knocked out. Okami made no serious efforts to take Silva down and he paid for it.

We all know Chael will go straight for the takedown and will work the GnP. He appears to have the best chance at 185 against Silva. Or, move Anderson up to 205 and let him fight his way up to a fight with Bones.​


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man, did u see how aggressive silva came out. With his speed u can understand y okami got scared.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

If Silva fights Sonnen again, it will look exactly like the Okami fight.

Sonnen surprised Silva a bit the first time, Okami tried the same kind of gameplan, and Silva was waiting for him and shredded Okami easily.

Sonnen might do it a bit better than Okami, he has a better chin, his takedowns are better, but it will still look just the same. Silva will be ready, Sonnen will get picked apart just like okami.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

A drug free Chael Sonnen vs. Uninjured Anderson Silva would be fun to watch. More accurately, it will be fun to watch AS retire Chael Sonnen's mouth once and for all.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Im surprised nobody has mentioned Bisping after 3 pages. If Bisping beats Mayhem i think he has a legitimate case to a title shot. I'm not saying he would or could beat Silva, but he would be deserving of a chance if he beat Mayhem. 
Aside from that i think the winner of Sonnen-Stann would also be deserving of a shot, and anybody who says they wouldnt want to see a Sonnen rematch is lying. 

In an ideal world, I would like to see Silva fight GSP finally but that will never happen. Silva will continue to defend his belt against the likes of Sonnen, Bisping, and Stann while GSP defends against Diaz, Macdonald, Condit, and others until Silva finally retires into the sunset.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Im surprised nobody has mentioned Bisping after 3 pages. If Bisping beats Mayhem i think he has a legitimate case to a title shot. I'm not saying he would or could beat Silva, but he would be deserving of a chance if he beat Mayhem.
> Aside from that i think the winner of Sonnen-Stann would also be deserving of a shot, and anybody who says they wouldnt want to see a Sonnen rematch is lying.
> 
> In an ideal world, I would like to see Silva fight GSP finally but that will never happen. Silva will continue to defend his belt against the likes of Sonnen, Bisping, and Stann while GSP defends against Diaz, Macdonald, Condit, and others until Silva finally retires into the sunset.


Man no body give a **** about bisping...after i saw what henderson did to him. I am oppose to watching him get killed in the octagon on live tv by anderson.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Man no body give a **** about bisping...after i saw what henderson did to him. I am oppose to watching him get killed in the octagon on live tv by anderson.


anderson will ruin bispings career if he fought him, bisping could only win if he used takedowns and grappling but hes not that good in his grappling to trouble silva


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The people want it. *Heck, I suspect even Anderson wants it. He knows deep down that no one in the MW division right now can offer him the fight that Sonnen can. The fight of his life.* Sonnen vs. Silva II will happen in the new year. Unless Dana pulls the trigger with Henderson vs. Silva II, which could also be fairly slick.


Agreed.

I believe, deep down, Silva wants to embarass Sonnen, like he did with so many fighters.

He wants to hurt him and taunt him afterthat. And he wants it to last for as long as possible, until finally going for the kill...Just like a predator playing with his food before eating it.

That surely is something Silva is dreaming about.

_PS: how mega-awesome would be to have Silva vs Sonnen 2 in Brasil?! _


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> anderson will ruin bispings career if he fought him, bisping could only win if he used takedowns and grappling but hes not that good in his grappling to trouble silva


Yep, Bisping is tailor made for Anderson. It would be a trashing.

I think calling Sonnen against Silva next is a bit early given he has to get past Stann first. But if he does, then he is the only one left in line at this point or perhaps Munoz. Other than that, 185 is completely empty, only Lombard and Jacare are external guys they could bring in (though doubt the later would fight Silva given they are close training partners). I also have no interest in seeing Henderson at 185 again after his poor effort against Shields last time out at that weight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

y do people keep thinking lambord would beat silva? He has not fought anybody worth naming and does the same shit vitor does which is rush. As for Jacare did he get his ass kicked by gegard and lawler was able to hit him? Were talking about anderson silva here he would drop his hands and knock both lamboar and jacare out before they realize there in a fight.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Well we know the cheating criminal won't be him. How about JBJ?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Well we know the cheating criminal won't be him. How about JBJ?


might be to young, his striking is flashy but i don't think silva would let that distract him from hitting him. 2-3 years jon has this fight as of right now no.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Not saying they would beat Anderson but they are all that is left. Lombard has a punchers chance and is strong, but yes, Anderson is far more technical and smooth, let alone proven and experienced.

Jacare fight against Mousasi was a careless upkick in a fight he clearly had control of. It happens. Lawler is going to be dangerous to anyone if he lands and he was submitted in the end. Of course, Anderson could also easily knock him out and if Jacare couldn't take it to the mat, it would most likely happen.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> Not saying they would beat Anderson but they are all that is left. Lombard has a punchers chance and is strong, but yes, Anderson is far more technical and smooth, let alone proven and experienced.
> 
> Jacare fight against Mousasi was a careless upkick in a fight he clearly had control of. It happens. Lawler is going to be dangerous to anyone if he lands and he was submitted in the end. Of course, Anderson could also easily knock him out and if Jacare couldn't take it to the mat, it would most likely happen.


I think all he has left is winner of sonnen/stann...if its stann then he has sonnen. After that the ufc should have him fight cain,jbj,gsp. The scary part is i still think silva could beat a lot of hws not named brock, if they were going to strike with him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> might be to young, his striking is flashy but i don't think silva would let that distract him from hitting him. 2-3 years jon has this fight as of right now no.


silva would KO jones


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

We call Andy "champ" like we call developmentally disabled animals "champ." Good boy, Andy, good boy!

and so it begins


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> silva would KO jones


Jones is a mile long. Only way Silva KO's Jones is if Jon tries to get flashy with him. Jones would use his reach to get a hold of Silva and drag him down with ease. I can't picture any situation where Silva could possibly defend a takedown from Jones. 

Theres a reason why Silva isn't moving up to 205 anymore ;]
Silva acts modest but I think its super obvious that his ego is something that most people can't comprehend... he has the right to have a huge ego though. He is after all officially in my books the p4p king. But going up to 205 to fight a half chimp (no racism intended) half man with a 10 foot reach would only tarnish his rep. Fighting GSP at 185 is the much safer route right now.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

where can i watch the post fight interview?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

No Silva fanboy wants this fight. Sonnen by triangle defense and vicious GnP! :thumbsup:


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Well we know the cheating criminal won't be him. How about JBJ?


I dont understand your post..are you calling Chael a cheating criminal? I thought he was cleared for the therapy but wont go into his whole money problems. 

Also its very simple minded that MMA fighters are not on gear when most have openly stated its rampant in the sport...hell tonight it looked like a fighter had a roid gut anyways.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> No Silva fanboy wants this fight. Sonnen by triangle defense and vicious GnP! :thumbsup:


i'm a silva fan boy and i would love to see this fight. Funny how u claim no silva fan boy wants this fight but the rematch was suspose to happen if chael did not tested positive for abnormal levels of testosterone. In stead of vitor vs sliva we could have had part 2.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes - Silva nuthugger here, please for the love of GOD give us Silva vs Sonnen II... What would become of the haters if Sonnen was to lose again? I giggle just thinking about it


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> First thing that came to my mind was that Sonnen is one of the only guys that doesn't stand there waiting to get knocked out. Okami made no serious efforts to take Silva down and he paid for it.
> 
> We all know Chael will go straight for the takedown and will work the GnP. He appears to have the best chance at 185 against Silva. Or, move Anderson up to 205 and let him fight his way up to a fight with Bones.​


I am not trying to be cocky or sarcastic, but would Silva really need to work his way "up to" Jones,, honestly I don't see anyone competing with Silva but Jones or maybe Rashad(but he has a glass chin), I would say give him immediatte shot..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to see this fight again, and i dont think it will be anything like the first fight.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats what I think to the Sonnon/Silva rematch even if he beats Stann which I think he will.

I want to see Shogun cut weight and fight a catch weight fight with Belfort @195lb, just like Belfort had with Franklin, for a guaranteed shot at the MW title whoever wins Belfort or Shogun should get the shot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Thats what I think to the Sonnon/Silva rematch even if he beats Stann which I think he will.
> 
> I want to see Shogun cut weight and fight a catch weight fight with Belfort @195lb, just like Belfort had with Franklin, for a guaranteed shot at the MW title whoever wins Belfort or Shogun should get the shot.


they would both get mauled and vitor already got farked up, sonnen is the only matchup left for anderson


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> they would both get mauled and vitor already got farked up, sonnen is the only matchup left for anderson


Fcuk Sonnon, if he beats Stann, which like I said I think he will, then they should give him the return fight he should have had in the first place, make him face his demons, I want Sonnon to face Palhares and I swear you thing Sonnon is the best fighter at MW? I would be surprised if he even lasts a round in that fight.

As for Belfort getting fcuked up, he was caught out by surprise by one freak kick, that was the only think Silva landed in that fight, ok what happened happened but flash KO's don't always produce the best fighter as the winner and thats exactly what thats was a Flash KO.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> I am, arguably, the biggest Silva nuthugger on this forum and has been so for a damn long time. If you read my previous posts in this thread you will see that I really want this rematch - for selfish reasons... I want to see Silva beat Sonnen like I know he will, and it will be glorious
> 
> Sonnen: "I'm the real champion!"
> 
> ...


I'm one of the few people that can give you some compeition for that Silva "fanboy" title... and I completely agree.

Silva isn't afraid of Sonnen, simply put.

A healthy Anderson, and a non roided up Sonnen = Completely different fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i gave you those roid stats brian so lets drop that excuse, oldfan help me out here


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread is the definition of much ado about nothing.

After Brian Stan beats chael I think this is the perfect next opponent for him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

limba said:


> _PS: how mega-awesome would be to have Silva vs Sonnen 2 in Brasil?! _


Probably not a wise decision. Brazilians would surely riot over a Silva loss.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Probably not a wise decision. Brazilians would surely riot over a Silva loss.


i have 1 soul on my wagon and thats is canadian psycho, ill show ye when sonnen is the champion and ya'll will have to bow down and hail sonnen


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, it seems Sonnen is the only guy that can beat Anderson in a fight so I think it's the only fight that makes sense right now.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL! Renato Laranja vs Sonnen ftw!
Silva already beat him even when Fael had 7 times higher testo levels than normal. Fael should atleast have to beat 2 guys before he gets a rematch.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, it seems *Sonnen is the only guy that can beat Anderson in a fight* so I think it's the only fight that makes sense right now.


Is taking a fighter down and laying in their guard for 5 rounds really beating someone in a "fight"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kreed said:


> Is taking a fighter down and laying in their guard for 5 rounds really beating someone in a "fight"


yes, yes it is


----------



## A Rich Ace (May 1, 2008)

Kreed said:


> Is taking a fighter down and laying in their guard for 5 rounds really beating someone in a "fight"


Isn't that what Silva did to Thales Leites?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Personally i'd rather see Silva move permanently to 205 and GSP to try his hand at 185. Both have pretty much cleared out their divisions so it makes good sense.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Winning or losing fhael won't STFU anyways, só my answer is NO.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Old school fan said:


> Winning or losing fhael won't STFU anyways, só my answer is NO.


welcome to the forum i look forward to your awful recycled posts


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to see the rematch, i know Anderson would do better and quite frankly the triangle man deserves another shot at the title.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I want to see the rematch, i know Anderson would do better and quite frankly the triangle man deserves another shot at the title.


the rauno is posting again:thumbsup: if he somehow gets the stars to align and hell to freeze over and silva wins there is no other challenge at 185 and should just fight gsp and 205 ers


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> welcome to the forum i look forward to your awful recycled posts
> 
> View attachment 3926


"so who wants a rematch?"
"I do not"
"your posts sucks!"

Welcome to ignore!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Old school fan said:


> "so who wants a rematch?"
> "I do not"
> "your posts sucks!"
> 
> Welcome to ignore!


welcome to no one cares about you and your 5 useless posts and your awful reasoning with your butthurtness


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I seem to remember Anderson hitting a clean double leg on Chael, nobody ever really talks about that.

I am also one of those who believe that Anderson's wrestling is far better than the majority of others think, and that the rib injury played a giant part in their first fight.

IMO Silva VS Sonnen II would end badly for Chael, and far faster than before.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> I seem to remember Anderson hitting a clean double leg on Chael, nobody ever really talks about that.
> 
> I am also one of those who believe that Anderson's wrestling is far better than the majority of others think, and that the rib injury played a giant part in their first fight.
> 
> IMO Silva VS Sonnen II would end badly for Chael, and far faster than before.


so you would wanna see it?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> welcome to the forum i look forward to your awful recycled posts
> 
> View attachment 3926


A little harsh to neg rep the guy when what he says is true, so i made him green again. Play nice :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> A little harsh to neg rep the guy when what he says is true, so i made him green again. Play nice :thumb02:


well his reasoning for no rematch was that i dont want it because i don't like him which is a pretty dumb reason not to wanna see a scrap


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well his reasoning for no rematch was that i dont want it because i don't like him which is a pretty dumb reason not to wanna see a scrap


Still a little OTT to throw red his way, especially considering he's new here. dun wanna be scaring away newbies.

But youre right about the reasoning. I love to see fighters i hate, cos i watch with the hope that they get brutally KO'd 

The Sonnen fight kinda makes sense, but i dont think he deserves a rematch after failing the drugs test. Especially not an immediate one. The dude needs a win or two to justify it in my eyes. But Silva has very few, if any, reputable fights left at 185. He should move up to fight the bigger boys.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> so you would wanna see it?


of course!!! What sort of Silva diehard would i be if i didn't want to see him knock Chael's head off and then go to LHW and KO Bones?????? 

I want his retirement fight to be at 170 against Chonan.

I just think Chael needs to earn it first.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Still a little OTT to throw red his way, especially considering he's new here. dun wanna be scaring away newbies.
> 
> But youre right about the reasoning. I love to see fighters i hate, cos i watch with the hope that they get brutally KO'd
> 
> The Sonnen fight kinda makes sense, but i dont think he deserves a rematch after failing the drugs test. Especially not an immediate one. The dude needs a win or two to justify it in my eyes. But Silva has very few, if any, reputable fights left at 185. He should move up to fight the bigger boys.


well he has a fight with stann who is the best middleweight not named sonnen for contenders at 136, he defiantly deserves it with a a win, as does stann, and if you hate a fighter that just makes me wanna see the fight more so i can see him potentially lose.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> of course!!! What sort of Silva diehard would i be if i didn't want to see him knock Chael's head off and then go to LHW and KO Bones??????
> 
> I want his retirement fight to be at 170 against Chonan.
> 
> I just think Chael needs to earn it first.


he's got stann to get through first so that will earn it, but i always wanted to see the chonan rematch, he just had to get cut didnt he


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he's got stann to get through first so that will earn it, but i always wanted to see the chonan rematch, he just had to get cut didnt he


He was just so boring. I think Dana would resign him for a one off fight with Anderson when it's all said and done.

Yeah i like Stann as a contender and i'm happy he's got a good camp with some beast wrestlers, i know Bones isn't a freestyle wrestler but if you can sweep Bones you can probably sweep Chael.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> He was just so boring. I think Dana would resign him for a one off fight with Anderson when it's all said and done.
> 
> Yeah i like Stann as a contender and i'm happy he's got a good camp with some beast wrestlers, i know Bones isn't a freestyle wrestler but if you can sweep Bones you can probably sweep Chael.


eh i think chael is a better controlling wrestler and possible the best controlling wrestler than jones, jones doesnt really control he either passes or has open guard and reigns down strikes


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess I don't get it..

I don't get how a guy who was on roids, and who was FINISHED, deserves a rematch? Especially this soon after? 

Sonnen sat on Anderson for 4.5 rounds and couldn't do what Anderson was able to do in a matter of seconds...FINISH the fight. I don't feel like seeing if Sonnen can wrestle Anderson for 5 rounds and try to stay out of a triangle. 

I'd rather see many other fights for Anderson at this point in his career than these dumb rematches in which he finished the dude the first time, Hendo, Sonnen, Okami...It makes no sense to me.

A rematch basically means if a guy runs his mouth as if he should be champion after saying uncle in a fight, then he will get a rematch. A rematch basically says no Anderson, taking punches to the face for 4.5 rounds then still having more gas than the guy on top and finishing him means nothing...you have to do it again. What if it were to happen the same way? Does that mean Chael should get a 3rd match if he runs his mouth? Because he ALMOST beat him twice?

What is ALMOST beat someone mean anyway? He wasn't able to finish after 4.5 rounds in a dominant position. Then got tapped the fock out. How is that almost beating anyone? What that tells me is you aren't as tough as the guy who took your weak punches for almost 5 rounds.

Add in the fact that he was caught with Roids and even if he had somehow stayed out of triangle he would have had it overturned anyway. How the hell does a guy like that deserve anything? 

But it will generate a lot of PPV buys and interest, then Silva will be 100% and knock him out in teh 1st this time....then everyone will think how silly it was that Sonnen even got the rematch. 

Just a waste of a fight for Anderson in my opinion. At age 36 I want to see new opponents for him. Not rematches with roided/acne covered career average fighters.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> eh i think chael is a better controlling wrestler and possible the best controlling wrestler than jones, jones doesnt really control he either passes or has open guard and reigns down strikes


I wish i had more bandwidth i'd go back and have a look over some fights namely Shogun as he's got an incredibly active guard with great sweeps.

I think Chael's got a fantastic shot and he does have great control, i just feel that Bones' base is so strong that he's able to be far more wild with his strikes and not be swept as a result. He's also a lot stronger than Chael physically.

Stann has GSP, Bones and Carwin to work with for his wrestling, i think he should be well prepared.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I guess I don't get it..
> 
> I don't get how a guy who was on roids, and who was FINISHED, deserves a rematch? Especially this soon after?
> 
> ...


1. only man to give anderson a fight in the ufc
2. was a great first fight
3. no one else can give him a fight
4. everyone in mma takes something performance enhancing and he took TRT just like hendo and a lot of other athletes and fighters


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> I wish i had more bandwidth i'd go back and have a look over some fights namely Shogun as he's got an incredibly active guard with great sweeps.
> 
> I think Chael's got a fantastic shot and he does have great control, i just feel that Bones' base is so strong that he's able to be far more wild with his strikes and not be swept as a result. He's also a lot stronger than Chael physically.
> 
> Stann has GSP, Bones and Carwin to work with for his wrestling, i think he should be well prepared.


he'll be better than most but you really should just be training cardio and bjj if you wanna beat chael, you cant stuff chael forever he'll get ya


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I guess I don't get it..
> 
> I don't get how a guy who was on roids, and who was FINISHED, deserves a rematch? Especially this soon after?
> 
> ...


I hate Sonnen but the reality is he's the best fight for Anderson at the moment for a number of different reasons:

1. He brought it to Anderson like nobody ever has and actually would have beaten him having not been caught in the triangle armbar

2. He's going to be the biggest draw

3. There's literally nobody else aside from Munoz if he beats Leben and Stann if he beats Chael. 

4. Healthy Anderson KOs Sonnen in the first 3 rounds



Instead of saying fighters that he shouldn't fight and saying "i'd rather see many other fights for Anderson", why don't you just say who you'd rather see him fight?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he'll be better than most but you really should just be training cardio and bjj if you wanna beat chael, you cant stuff chael forever he'll get ya


He is a very unrelenting wrestler, and yeah slick BJJ is the key to defeating him, but i think Stann might try the good ol' pitfighting Sprawl N Brawl tactic and when he does get taken down, work for sweeps rather than subs.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> I hate Sonnen but the reality is he's the best fight for Anderson at the moment for a number of different reasons:
> 
> 1. He brought it to Anderson like nobody ever has and actually would have beaten him having not been caught in the triangle armbar
> 
> ...


So the fact that he was roided means nothing? The fact that even if he pulled it out it wouldn't of mattered anyway doesn't mean anything? 

A GSP fight, a move to 205, a Stann, Munoz, or Bisping fights are all better moves. But I realize money drives matchups. 

I just find it funny that everyone bashed roided guys, and Dana takes such offense to them...but then will award Sonnen a rematch after beating 1 guy? 

I don't want to see rematches where the guy was finished the 1st time around. Not when Sonnen's performance wouldn't have mattered anyway, since he would of been stripped of the win.

A roided liar doesn't really deserve anything. Not one that was finished.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So the fact that he was roided means nothing? The fact that even if he pulled it out it wouldn't of mattered anyway doesn't mean anything?
> 
> A GSP fight, a move to 205, a Stann, Munoz, or Bisping fights are all better moves. But I realize money drives matchups.
> 
> ...


Roided is different to being on TRT. Roided would be if he was on a different subtance like HGH. 

The whole issue is a little cloudy in my head but didn't the CSAC know that he was on TRT, he just hadn't taken the correct measures to making himself eligible to fight in the octagon. This is similar to the Nate issue, only Nate came out and appeared honest about everything and actually pulled out of his fight instead of going for it anyway.

Believe me, i hate Sonnen. Probably more than everyone put together on this board, i just feel it's important to look at the facts.

Bisping with another win would deserve a title shot, but the problem is it'd be a disgusting scene, nobody wants to see a man get raped by a giant daddy long legs. Atleast Sonnen will take the fight to Anderson and ensure another FOTN and possible FOTY.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sonnen's last 5 wins are by decision. His last 3 losses are by submission.

He has 15 out of his 25 wins by decision.

Why is it a guy like he gets a pass, and guys like Fitch and GSP get ragged on for their style? When Fitch and GSP have much better records to boot? 

It is sad that this day in age, people would rather see a mouth get the spotlight, over guys who are more genuine people and keep to themselves. 

Sonnen gets such praise and love, yet he decisions the shit out of people. Yet others with a wrestling style get shit on. 

I'd rather see skills in the octagon than the same recycled punchlines that are baseless and just a attempt at attention. Sonnen tries too hard...but for some reason people eat up the WWE gimmicks. I stopped watching Pro Wrstling when I was 12. But some people love the fake persona Sonnen brings.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

JonnyG, you cannot argue that GSP and Fitch are even close to being as entertaining in the octagon as Chael. 

You seem to have a problem with fights going to decision, some of the greatest wars ever have been left to the judges.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Sonnen's last 5 wins are by decision. His last 3 losses are by submission.
> 
> He has 15 out of his 25 wins by decision.
> 
> ...


so what his decision wins are entertaining, his ground and pound is great to watch, and if you dont like him because your butthurt because he isn't saying what you like then dont watch, and i liked how you avoided mine and MRBRESK's fact that chael was on trt like hendo and many fighters and cleared by them, probably because you cant admit you were wrong


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

For a sport and organization that is expanding fast, it is sad that so many titles are having quick rematches. The whole UFC belt picture is getting dull.

Penn loses, it is Edgar-Penn 2 right away. Penn loses again.

GSP has fought Penn twice, Hughes 3 times, Kos twice.

Anderson just rematched Okami, looked like he his rematching Sonnen quickly. Had to rematch Franklin again, after destroying him...

Faber will get a quick shot at Cruz again if he wins 1 fight vs. Bowles. In the WEC him and Mike Brown rematched quick as hell.

LHW and HW the belt is changing too much. But we had to have teh Machida-Shogun rematch quick. 

The rematches are getting old. Problem is most of these were close decisions. Anderson has FINISHED Franklin and Sonnen, yet they insist on doing them again. Why?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> JonnyG, you cannot argue that GSP and Fitch are even close to being as entertaining in the octagon as Chael.
> 
> You seem to have a problem with fights going to decision, some of the greatest wars ever have been left to the judges.


I don't have a problem with decisions. 

Its the fact GSP and Fitch get shit on for it...yet Sonnen has a decision filled record...vs. far less talent. And he is loved, and doesn't get shit. 

Yea, he works from top position...with his pillow hands. He hardly ever finishes anyone good. Seriously, his best fighter he has ever finished in his life is Tim Creduer. Anytime he fights anyone worth anything he gets sub'd or wins a decision. Why isn't he ever bashed for not finishing?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> so what his decision wins are entertaining, his ground and pound is great to watch, and if you dont like him because your butthurt because he isn't saying what you like then dont watch, and i liked how you avoided mine and MRBRESK's fact that chael was on trt like hendo and many fighters and cleared by them, probably because you cant admit you were wrong


Sure skippy..

TRT, HGH...I don't care.

Fact is even if he didn't tap like a girl he would have been stripped of the win anyway. Why would he deserve another shot?

It is like Lutter, Lutter cam ein over weight for a title shot. Even if he won he wouldn't of even got the title. 

He took Silva down and mounted him. Why didn't he get another title shot? He did better than Franklin the first time around...yet Franklin got another shot. Explain why this happened?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Sure skippy..
> 
> TRT, HGH...I don't care.
> 
> ...


Lutter took Anderson down, mounted him, got swept, then triangled and elbowed to oblivion inside two rounds. Franklin worked his way back to a title shot after beating Jason McDonald and Yushin, two good fighters for UFC MW Division in 07. Franklin was the long standing title holder, you don't think two wins against tough opponents equals another title shot when there were not really any other contenders at the time. 

Chael was beating Anderson for 22.5 minutes, that's a lot longer than anybody ever before, i understand his testosterone levels were high and i do not approve, but from what i have read from the case it was basically a formality that Chael screwed up, I think it's unfair that Nate got cut for something so similar even though he'd already been in trouble before for similar issues. Makes me think what would happen if he had never said anything???

Anyways there isn't much left for Anderson in the MMA world, GSP doesn't appear to want to fight him, he has expressed no interest in going back to LHW because he doesn't want to get in the way of Rogerio, Lyoto and Feijao (when he eventually comes to the UFC). So yeah as i said before we have Chael or Stann whoever wins between those two and then we have Munoz if he beats Leben.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> I would LOVE to see it - make it happen! *Can't wait to hear what Chael has to say once he loses to the GOAT once again*


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> Anyways there isn't much left for Anderson in the MMA world, GSP doesn't appear to want to fight him, he has expressed no interest in going back to LHW because he doesn't want to get in the way of Rogerio, Lyoto and Feijao (when he eventually comes to the UFC). So yeah as i said before we have Chael or Stann whoever wins between those two and then we have Munoz if he beats Leben.



Dana White just said after 134 that he thinks it might almost be time for Silva-GSP. Doesn't mean it will happen, but the door isn't closed. I think Silva destroys GSP. But it is a meaningful fight. It is the 2 best fighters of this era, 2 of the best ever fighting. Much better than Silva rematching a 25-11 journeymen turned big mouth after he already made him tap. 

Silva has fought guys like Leites and Cote. Why can't he fight guys like Munoz, Stann, or Bisping now? 

I realize this is all about $$$. But I don't see how Sonnen deserves a shot again this soon for being finished in his last shot...something he couldn't do for 4.5 rounds.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Dana White just said after 134 that he thinks it might almost be time for Silva-GSP. Doesn't mean it will happen, but the door isn't closed. I think Silva destroys GSP. But it is a meaningful fight. It is the 2 best fighters of this era, 2 of the best ever fighting. Much better than Silva rematching a 25-11 journeymen turned big mouth after he already made him tap.
> 
> Silva has fought guys like Leites and Cote. Why can't he fight guys like Munoz, Stann, or Bisping now?
> 
> I realize this is all about $$$. But I don't see how Sonnen deserves a shot again this soon for being finished in his last shot...something he couldn't do for 4.5 rounds.


I would love to see Andy dominate GSP aswell and silence many, i just don't think GSP has the intestinal fortitude to fight Anderson, hell Andy even said he'd be happy to go to 175 a while back. 

I don't think Chael deserves the title shot yet, but if he beats Stann i can't see any other contender on the horizon that the UFC would go with, and any other contender that would even give Andy a half decent fight.

Just like i don't think Stann deserves the title shot yet but if he beats Chael, he probably is the only guy deserving of it. Munoz will probably beat Leben and i'd say the UFC have him next in line after winner of Chael and Stann. 

Bisping might get a title shot if he beats Mayhem, but Bisping would look like a child in there. Palhares with another win could possibly stake a claim for a title shot but Anderson would ******* eat him alive on the feet, his footwork and movement is good enough to keep away from those bullrushes that he does and Andy's standup and reach advantage would be gargantuan.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> But I don't see how Sonnen deserves a shot again this soon for being finished in his last shot...something he couldn't do for 4.5 rounds.


Well, maybe because he was winning that fight 50-40? 

He was 2 minutes away from having an official beating of the P4P king stamped on his record. Then he got caught In a triangle. 

Let me ask you this, would you rather Anderson fight someone he can goof around with for 5 minutes, then knock out In an impressive fashion or do you actually want to see him tested?

If you say yes to the first option you need to open your mouth and let go off his balls


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Well, maybe because he was winning that fight 50-40?
> 
> He was 2 minutes away from having an official beating of the P4P king stamped on his record. Then he got caught In a triangle.
> 
> ...


So?. JR Hildenbrand was ONE CORNER away from an Indy 500 win while being a rookie, and he smashed the car. The last corner of 800.

The end result is what counts. Always.

Sonnen hasn't done anything to deserve a rematch, but I'd love to have that rematch if he earns it with a couple of quality wins, like everyone else. Then we'll see a healthy Anderson destroy a non-juiced Sonnen.


----------



## A Rich Ace (May 1, 2008)

valrond said:


> So?. JR Hildenbrand was ONE CORNER away from an Indy 500 win while being a rookie, and he smashed the car. The last corner of 800.
> 
> The end result is what counts. Always.
> 
> Sonnen hasn't done anything to deserve a rematch, but I'd love to have that rematch if he earns it with a couple of quality wins, like everyone else. Then we'll see a healthy Anderson destroy a non-juiced Sonnen.


Umm...Gray Maynard gets a second shot after zero fights. If the end result is all that matters, then the same principal should apply here. He got a draw, not a victory. I'm not saying that Sonnen deserves a title shot, but if this is why, then neither does Maynard.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

valrond said:


> Sonnen hasn't done anything to deserve a rematch,


besides being the only guy to pose a legitimate threat to his title and being the strongest draw for a fight with Anderson. I guess those are inconsequential, hate him all you want he still needs a rematch.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

A Rich Ace said:


> Isn't that what Silva did to Thales Leites?


Go watch the fight again


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

A Rich Ace said:


> Umm...Gray Maynard gets a second shot after zero fights. If the end result is all that matters, then the same principal should apply here. He got a draw, not a victory. I'm not saying that Sonnen deserves a title shot, but if this is why, then neither does Maynard.


Well he didn't get finished, he didn't even lose so it's a big difference.



> so what his decision wins are entertaining, his ground and pound is great to watch, and if you dont like him because your butthurt because he isn't saying what you like then dont watch, and i liked how you avoided mine and MRBRESK's fact that chael was on trt like hendo and many fighters and cleared by them, probably because you cant admit you were wrong


Hendo uses TRT to get his testo-levels to normal and he never failed a test. Sonnen uses TRT to get his levels to 7 times normal & fails. Big difference.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'd much rather see Sonnen fail at life even more and lose to Stann viciously, then get cut from the UFC due to overall douchebagginess. I love seeing pieces of shit get what they deserve.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silva needs to face the winner of Sonnen vs Stann then go 205 to keep my respect. Nothing left for him at MW past that fight, if Sonnen loses to Stann then too bad.

Dana says he likes guys to move up when they clean a division out, he's dangerously tempted by the paper potential for Silva vs GSP though. It is a waste of time on Silva's part, he is not getting younger and would in all probability turn GSP into a cabbage.

Sonnen is lucky to create another chance so soon, if he messes it up then he's not worth a rematch anyway, I don't care how well he did the first time. I'd rather see the P4P great test new water and fulfill his potential than keep revisiting past victories.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> If you say yes to the first option you need to open your mouth and let go off his balls


Says the guy with Sonnen pictures plastered all over his posts..:confused03:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I'd much rather see Sonnen fail at life even more and lose to Stann viciously, then get cut from the UFC due to overall douchebagginess. I love seeing pieces of shit get what they deserve.


YESSSSSS! My new favorite member right here.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Dana says he likes guys to move up when they clean a division out, he's dangerously tempted by the paper potential for Silva vs GSP though. It is a waste of time on Silva's part, he is not getting younger and would in all probability turn GSP into a cabbage.


This is a dumb comment. Yea who wouldn't love Silva vs. Rampage/Shogun/Jones. But why act like Silva owes it to anyone to move up? What other past greats moved up in weight? Randy started at HW and went down. Hughes never moved up, GSP has yet to step foot vs. any opponent although he has basically cleaned out a division more than Silva has. Penn has moved up...but really he hasn't. He has fought his whole career at different weights and had to move up now because he got beat twice at LW. Did Chuck move up? Tito? Did Faber ever try to move to LW? No, he eventually got beat up and had to move down. Nick Diaz has fought at 185...yet he has settled in at 170. What fighters have moved up in weight to take on new challenges? Some like Hendo have moved down and then up just tp witch things up. However Henderson and Franklin are guys made for a 195 division. They are tweeners who actually fight better at 205 anyway.

Point is at 36-37 years old, Silva owes us nothing. Why should he go take on Jones, who is perhaps the biggest fighter that isn't HW? Why at 37 is he expected to go take on a 23 year old phenom? It isn't boxing, they aren't moving 6 or 7 lbs in weight class. 

No other fighter has moved up because of lack of competition. Why is Anderson expected to do it? Especially at age 37?


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd rather see Sonnen GSP.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Says the guy with Sonnen pictures plastered all over his posts..:confused03:


Oh this Is just to piss Nuthuggers off. 
I dont care If Chael loses to Anderson again. I dont know Chael, never talked to him, but I like his vicious fighting style, and his interview make me laugh. 
Do I think Chael Is the favorite at the bookies In a rematch? Nope, do I think he'll win? Probably not. Do I think he'll give Anderson a fight, absolutely!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> This is a dumb comment. Yea who wouldn't love Silva vs. Rampage/Shogun/Jones. But why act like Silva owes it to anyone to move up? What other past greats moved up in weight? Randy started at HW and went down. Hughes never moved up, GSP has yet to step foot vs. any opponent although he has basically cleaned out a division more than Silva has. Penn has moved up...but really he hasn't. He has fought his whole career at different weights and had to move up now because he got beat twice at LW. Did Chuck move up? Tito? Did Faber ever try to move to LW? No, he eventually got beat up and had to move down. Nick Diaz has fought at 185...yet he has settled in at 170. What fighters have moved up in weight to take on new challenges? Some like Hendo have moved down and then up just tp witch things up. However Henderson and Franklin are guys made for a 195 division. They are tweeners who actually fight better at 205 anyway.
> 
> Point is at 36-37 years old, Silva owes us nothing. Why should he go take on Jones, who is perhaps the biggest fighter that isn't HW? Why at 37 is he expected to go take on a 23 year old phenom? It isn't boxing, they aren't moving 6 or 7 lbs in weight class.
> 
> No other fighter has moved up because of lack of competition. Why is Anderson expected to do it? Especially at age 37?


The difference between all the fighters you listed and Silva, is that they have not done what Silva is currently doing. The whole Top 10 MW list is made up of guys who stylistically don't have much for Silva and (mostly) guys Silva has already beat. There's nothing left for him there.

The reason Hughes, Chuck, Tito, Faber never moved up is that they were getting destroyed in their own divisions by the new guys, they cannot be compared to Silva, Silva is still killing new guys and he's pretty much run out now. And so, your comment is rather dumb. Anderson's situation is the first of it's kind in the UFC.

And I didn't say I want him to move up and immediately face Jon Jones, he's already 2-0 at LHW and the matchups there are dream fights not including Jones.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SM33 said:


> The difference between all the fighters you listed and Silva, is that they have not done what Silva is currently doing. The whole Top 10 MW list is made up of guys who stylistically don't have much for Silva and (mostly) guys Silva has already beat. There's nothing left for him there.
> 
> The reason Hughes, Chuck, Tito, Faber never moved up is that they were getting destroyed in their own divisions by the new guys, they cannot be compared to Silva, Silva is still killing new guys and he's pretty much run out now. And so, your comment is rather dumb. Anderson's situation is the first of it's kind in the UFC.
> 
> And I didn't say I want him to move up and immediately face Jon Jones, he's already 2-0 at LHW and the matchups there are dream fights not including Jones.



UMMMM YEAA...and if Anderson sticks around, perhaps he gets derailed by a young guy. Hughes dominated for years, Tito did as well, Chuck did, GSP has dominated the last 4-5 years and no one cares if they sat or still sit in the same division.

Anderson probably doesn't think he can beat Jones. So why move up? Just to please everyone else? It ain't your career...and no one else has done it. So to act like Anderson HAS to do it is selfish and ridiculous. 

GSP has cleaned out a division just as much. Silva said he would try to go to 175 even though we know that couldn't happen. People have hinted at GSP-SIlva for a few years now. Why aren't people crying about GSP and how he won't accept the challenge? He is the younger fighter. If anyone is moving anywhere it should be him. But no, the 37 year old Silva has to move around.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would like to see Silva dismantle like he did to Okami after having experience fighting him. Maybe some jaw breakage and wiring shut is too much to ask for but hmmm...


----------

